# Sweeny's Citica 201



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

"Sweenyite" wanted to see the inside of his Citica so here it goes. I got about a 10 second spin to start off with. Broke her down and got after it. I called and asked him if he wanted me to go ahead and replace that handle shaft bushing( the light blue piece in the pict) with a bearing. He said go for it. As you can tell the bearings all needed replacing and some TLC. You can see in the before hand picts that the drag washers were corroded to the main gear. I had to soak them in CLR over night and the main drag gear was stilll fused to the inside afterwards. BTW, I forgot to tell ya. you got a new drag washer out of it..lol Sometimes it cuts loose sometimes not.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Once I got her all cleaned up and polished I put the ceramic Hybrid's in on his spool, pinion, and that shaft handle bearing. Got that drag washer out ( came out in pieces. lol) polished up his main gear and pinion gear( ID,OD)
Regreased the frame and put her back together. Got a freespin over a minuite. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, you can tell I dunked it...looks like you worked some reel magic on it! I'm very grateful for the attention to detail you put into your work. A true craftsman!


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

When you replaced the bushing with a bearing was it the same size as the spool bearings?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

gstanford85 said:


> When you replaced the bushing with a bearing was it the same size as the spool bearings?


 No, the spool bearings are a 3X10X4. the handle shaft bearing on that reel is a 5X9X3.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok Thanks.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

Dip, what are you using to clean the brass gears after you soaked them in CLR? I did the same using LimeAway but didn't come out quite as shiny as urs


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Show off :rotfl:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

ctmullet said:


> Dip, what are you using to clean the brass gears after you soaked them in CLR? I did the same using LimeAway but didn't come out quite as shiny as urs


 elbow grease................can get that at Wal-Mart :texasflag :cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ctmullet said:


> Dip, what are you using to clean the brass gears after you soaked them in CLR? I did the same using LimeAway but didn't come out quite as shiny as urs


 BT, pretty much said it. I use a wire brush and get after it. That and polish.


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

guess tooth brush is no match for wire brush!!! :cheers: time to upgrade.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

A small dremel-like tool with a stainless wire disk works wonders for polishing the main gear and pinion. Just make sure ALL the grease is removed before polishing. It will gum up if it has even the smallest amount of oil or grease. It depends on how you like to do it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried to run a tarnished gear through a brass tumbler like you would with ammunition? I bet that would work really well and it does all the work for you.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> Has anyone tried to run a tarnished gear through a brass tumbler like you would with ammunition? I bet that would work really well and it does all the work for you.


 ......never thought of it. sounds like a pretty good idea though. wish I had a tumbler to try it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I'll remember to grab a corroded gear and try it in my tumbler. I know it does a great job polishing some really nasty brass.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

How fine is that stuff Bantam? dont know if it would be fine enough to get into the teeth of the gears or not? let us know how it works.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got my reel back today! Smooooooooth! Thanks, Dipsay!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It depends on the media you use. I use ground corn cob for the high sheen polish. I think it will have no problem polishing the teeth. Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

What about a bead blaster?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That will be too abbrasive I would think, unless you use crushed walnut or some other soft media.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

You da man dip. I don't think my eyes could stay focused long enough to put all dem parts back together.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

WVNative said:


> You da man dip. I don't think my eyes could stay focused long enough to put all dem parts back together.


I know I am amazed when I see all those tiny lil parts sitting there and I just dont see how he puts that all back together. Now that is a skill that I could never have. My fingers are too fat!!! lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> I know I am amazed when I see all those tiny lil parts sitting there and I just dont see how he puts that all back together. Now that is a skill that I could never have. My fingers are too fat!!! lol


I'm with ya on that!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Now sweenyite, no insult intended here, but that reel looked like it definitely needed some TLC.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I am glad you weren't featuring 2coolers reels as threads when I sent you my jacked up citica 100 dsv last year. Keep it up budy and come see me for lunch


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*just in time*



sweenyite said:


> I'm with ya on that!


that was a overhaul for sure-almost critical-glad you got it in time


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That right there take patience and lots of it........


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Now sweenyite, no insult intended here, but that reel looked like it definitely needed some TLC.


Yes, it did. I believe I mentioned that it got dunked... strange things happen when you fish with kids on your boat. Just glad there's folks like Dipsay to bring it back to life!


----------

